# Another Arc Mini / Ubuy piccalo clone brand - krypt



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

KRYPT KM 500.1 CLASS H SUBWOOFER MONO STEREO AMPLIFIER AMP-Replaces Arc Audio KS | eBay

Quite a few of these starting at $25. Listed under "wakeboarding"


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

Damnit! The cat is out've the bag now...


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes this forum is both a blessing and a curse for those who scour.

Check this and the single 6.5 enclosures 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-KRYPT-F...484?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfb0b9bc4

Pair of 6.5s and couple prs...


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

so has anyone tried these amps yet? seems like the price sure is tough to beat.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I just won an auction yesterday, and it will be a couple of weeks before I can install. I took a chance for $70. I too would be interested on feedback.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

I just won one for 49.00 I will post guts as soon as I get it.

BTW the 4 channel is 250.00 bucks I talked to the seller and they are closing out of the monoblocks but not the 4 channel Krypt KMA 125.4 is the part number for the 4 channel.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Lots of people are getting some great deals here


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

I got mine in today, I will be writing a review on it. Not sure if I can get gut shots though since it is a marina application it is pretty sealed up not just a simple pop the bottom off type deal.

It is a slick looking amplifier to say the least tiny lil guy to boot.

Sized up to a Xbox360 controller.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Might as well grab one


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Sweet, keep us posted!


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Here is part 1 of my review on this little guy.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/117110-krypt-marine-audio-kma-500-1-a.html#post1471153


----------

